# My new fish, my other new fish, and Cade wants to be a pot.



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

First off, Cade wants to be a pot!
He was hiding in the SMALLEST pot I have, when there were two other pots in the tank that were bigger, lol.









Next is my new fish, he's Swedish.









Finally, my new betta.  No name yet. He's a marble and I'm excited to watch him change. That's part of the reason I got him! I'll get better pictures tomorrow. He's hanging out at the back of the tank so he's hard to get and there are bubbles everywhere.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That pic of Cade is adorable!! Your new boy is very pretty. It will be fun to watch him color up.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I must have the giggles. This killed me, I can't stop laughing!!!
Hahaha......wow. 
Your new betta is so beautiful! I love marbles! Can't wait to see what colors he changes too!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> I must have the giggles. This killed me, I can't stop laughing!!!
> Hahaha......wow.
> Your new betta is so beautiful! I love marbles! Can't wait to see what colors he changes too!


Was it Cade or the Swedish fish? 
Either way, glad to make you laugh.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Both! The randomness of it all delighted me. Cade wants to be a pot...priceless. The picture just made it even better. And when I saw the Swedish fish, wow. I stared at the screen for a full 30 seconds before it clicked. I need sleep...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha I'm sooo jealous that you have a Swedish fish! I've always wanted one...jkkkk  Your new guy is GORGEOUS! I can't wait to see pictures of him when he changes.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Both Cade and your "Other" fish made me crack up!


OHhhh WOW! Your new guy is beautiful! SO awesome!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It looks like your Swedish fish has fin rot.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes the first two pictures made me giggle too, lol. Cade is adorable. And your new guy is just beautiful!!! Lol, just love the Swedish fish though.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Romad said:


> It looks like your Swedish fish has fin rot.


Bahahahaha :lol:


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Romad said:


> It looks like your Swedish fish has fin rot.


 Oh no!
He has clamped fins in the picture!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Haha I'm sooo jealous that you have a Swedish fish! I've always wanted one...jkkkk  Your new guy is GORGEOUS! I can't wait to see pictures of him when he changes.


 I'm hopeing he'll looks like the one in your avatar picture! Romeo I think?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL. Great looking fish. That new guy is so pretty.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay, some more pictures. He's still very shy. He likes the back of the tank because he's not used to the filter flow yet.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

HE IS STUNNING!!!!!!

I want!!!!!!

Can we see a full view of his tank? Looks awesome!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, I named him Augie.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Your tank looks awesome! Haha want to trade?? Romeo won't stop biting his tail and now he looks like a rosetail.lol


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

are you planning to breed the swedish guy? I would be very interested in several of his offspring. 
Also, Cade is so darn cute!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, he's so small! I love the tank set up.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

sstacy19 said:


> are you planning to breed the swedish guy? I would be very interested in several of his offspring.
> Also, Cade is so darn cute!


 It's funny you mention that, I went to feed my fish today and found that the fish had multiplied! Who knew they were livebearers!
As you can see there is a not so smart one of the bunch...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha! They don't look too lively...


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Wow, he's so small! I love the tank set up.


 Hey's pretty young!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Haha! They don't look too lively...


 Believe it or not, they're the most lively fish I have. 
And they're less demanding too!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Feeding time has just taken on a whole new meaning. Yum yum


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Romad said:


> Feeding time has just taken on a whole new meaning. Yum yum


 Did you mean for the fish?
Cannibalism is frowned upon in most societies.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh! 

Hahahahahaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hahahahahhaha!


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

hahaha! I love this.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha nice!

I just ate some of these guys while I went to the movie theatre the other day, lol. They were yummmmy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!! I'll have to try some of those.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha very funny, your new guy is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

So, in the last half of a day Augie's colors have brightened up A LOT. He's showing yellow, blue and white.
Conincidentally, Augie is the nickname of the college I'm going to and their school colors are blue and gold. XP
My camera is hard to pick up the yellow because it always does the white balance thing when focusing in on him and with the lighting it makes it mostly white.

You can see the yellow on his face









And although not the best picture, you can see the yellow in his fins!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh!! He's beautiful!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, he's SO pretty. He and Whiskey could be brothers! I wonder if they're related? They even have the same black beard!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Umm are you sure you don't want to trade him for Romeo? Because I'm game!lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, I think I'll keep him. He's mighty cute, especially this morning I found him munching on some of my plant leaves!
And yeah, Whiskey does look like Augie a little bit!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I declare this thread an Epic Win. Augie is soooooo beautiful, but I think your Swedish fish have him beat. Haha
"Everything in this room is eatable, even I'm eatable, but that is called cannibalism my dear children and is in fact frowned upon in most societies."


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Update time?
The Swedes have taken over. Enough said...









But I found a runt.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hahaha! Oh man, you just made my night.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

They're reproducing like rabbits!!! We must stop this madness!!
I love this thread.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

lol
Well that's the fun a 2-lb bag of Swedish fish can do. And for only $2.50!! Gotta love Target.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are they fruit flavored? I love fruit flavored candy. That's why I love gummi bears so much. lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep. They also have an assortment of fruit flavored ones but I've never had those, just original.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I LOVE gummy bears...I haven't had them in soo long.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like only the Haribo brand in the gold package. Those were the ones I ate when I lived in Germany.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, those are the best!


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

New guy looks like my boy Lemon, too cute!


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

lol!!!!!!!! this the funniest thread in the universe!!!!!!!!!! this should win a prize!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

my gosh their producing like guppies!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well guys, sad news in the Swedish department.

They seemed to have committed a ritual mass suicide. D:
I came home to dead fishies on the floor.
I knew I should have gotten a lid!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! They jumped out the bag!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ahh! Nooooo!!! I was going to ask if I could buy one from you, but I guess that's all down the drain (on the floor) now. :c


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Update on Augie. I know you guys are dying for one... The Swedes were!!! xP I know, bad joke.

He's starting to get some dark blue color in his fins! He's mostly blue in most lights, with yellow in his fins and face. Then other times he is white and blue.

I put one of my otos in with him for a couple of hours today since they've cleaned out my 10 gallon and the 3 gallon has a bit of a diatom outbreak. He followed the oto everywhere. Not like nipping or flaring at him, Augie would just swim and watch him...almost like a stalker fish, lol. I'm giving him bloodworms for the first time tomorrow so he'll probably do something funny.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Hilarious thread! haha! I love it! Oh btw, your fish is freakin phenomenal! I want him so bad! Did you order him online?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you asking about the swedish fish or the other one? lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, thanks.

And nope, just found him at Petco.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Aw, he's so cute :3 White bettas are my favorite, but then, they always seem to be marbles, so they don't stay that way long! LOVE the Cade picture, he's so cute, too.


----------

